# Windows 8 App Challenge Contest



## Prabal Pratap (Oct 23, 2012)

*Devworx is thrilled to bring you the **Windows 8 Apps Challenge*

Build Windows 8 Apps – Win Assured Prizes


Prizes :


*From Microsoft:* For every 3 valid Apps published to the Windows Store between 13th October and 26th November, 2012, online shopping vouchers of Rs. 9,500/- will be issued to the participant.
*From Microsoft: *Top 3 Indian app developers with the maximum apps published to the Windows Store by 26th November. 2012, can win a Windows 8 device each.
*From devworx:* Every participant who submits 6 valid apps would be given a six-months subscription to Digit worth Rs. 1000/-
*From devworx:* Other monthly prizes to be won.


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Nov 11, 2012)

I thought of trying it again but this time around there are too many obstacles in the setup of the development environment itself.
1) You need a Windows 8 PC for installing VS Express 2012 for Windows Phone. [I do not have it]
2) Tried to install a Windows 8 CP on Virtual Box still the Windows Phone 8 emulator fails to works because the VM does not support SLAT. [Was a waste of time]

Moral of the story:
1) You need a new Windows 8 PC/Laptop. [Still rare to find]
2) You need to purchase Windows 8 and install in on your existing machine. [Still not a good idea because a lot of Windows 8 goodness comes from the additional hardware eg.  multi point touch screens, plethora of sensors, etc. which is not present on your old hardware.]

Please let me know if I got it wrong.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 11, 2012)

^
1 You need Windows 8 Pro 64 bit. VS Express 2012 cannot be installed on 32 bit
2. Since Win 8 pro is only for Rs 1999 it indeed is a good idea. Regarding the touch screen thing, it is not required. I enjoy Metro interface on my laptop. But you can disable it and get classical start button back


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Nov 11, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> ^
> 1 You need Windows 8 Pro 64 bit. VS Express 2012 cannot be installed on 32 bit


I had a x64 version of Windows 8 Enterprise 90 day trial. But still it did not work. [I installed it on a VM though ;P]



marvelousprashant said:


> 2. Since Win 8 pro is only for Rs 1999 it indeed is a good idea. Regarding the touch screen thing, it is not required. I enjoy Metro interface on my laptop. But you can disable it and get classical start button back


I am not very sure on the ₹1999 thing. The required condition is if I want to upgrade from an existing windows installation. I work on Ubuntu and wonder if it is applicable to new install buyers also.

All in all, to be a part of the contest, you have to own/buy a Windows 8 PC.


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Nov 12, 2012)

Just to clarify... I am not disapproving of the contest... Just bringing into notice that the preconditions itself are a rarity.
Anyways a good initiative by team Digit. Cheers !!!


----------

